# Building away in Afghanistan



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

Figure I'd take a minute and share some of the work I've managed to accomplish during my present stint in Afghanistan. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157619494874122/

Done a little bit sci-fi and WWII and a few other aircraft during the times I'm not shooting artillery at the bad guys. Actually, most of the time we can't shoot cause higher denies the majority of the missions.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice build-ups! I like the Star Trek ones especially. I also like your display case - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Nice work there Duck. My local reserve unit is in Afganistan, one of the things they requested in their care packages was model kits (I was glad to oblige). 

Be safe.

Al Castle, U.S. Army (ret.)


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very nice!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice detail work:thumbsup:,thanks for sharing the pics,look forward to seeing more as they progress.:wave:


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

JUST PLAIN AL, I know there is a model club in BAF sponsored by IPMS. You can try getting a hold of the IPMS and see if they could help out and send those guys some kits.

Been here since February and that's the work I've done so far. The shelves I rebuilt a few times. might have to add another shelf soon.

Problem is gonna be when it's time to leave. When I was in Iraq, I had a post office to mail stuff out from. Here, we're all by ourselves. But I guess I can pack them in my connex when it gets shipped out.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I am willing to send some kits to the troops that would like them..I will try to find out how and where we can send some kits out..Maybe the RedCross or through the Chaplin service..Any one else willing to send kits out to the troops?.. I have a good nieghbor who is involved with "Adopt a Platoon" I will find out from her what can be arranged .. Jeff


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Go to your local Reserve Center or National Guard Armory if you have one, ask if they have a family support group. If they do those people can usually set you up with addresses or they know someone who can. I always got a warm feeling receiving stuff from "home" that was addressed to me, though all care packages were welcome.


----------



## Duck (Aug 22, 2004)

My wife has told me about a web site that deployed troops and their families post requests to. I have to wait for her to log in and ask for the address. 

So far in Afghanistan, FOB Sharanna and Bahgram Air Base has both had some kind model club. The MWR is a good place to contact for were to send kits. 

http://www.armymwr.com/

http://wishuponahero.com/


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I'm Glad you are able to model in a very inhospitable area.Great Work.
Stay focused on the Mission,Remember your training,and keep low.
GodSpeed your safe return.
-Former Sgt. Bryan Bennett
82nd Airborne! Hooah! All the way!
Combat Vet. Gulf War Pt.1


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for your service to our country.


----------

